# Smoked Bacon ( step by step with Qview )



## Bearcarver

*I was going to put this in "Cold-Smoking", but my smoker temp got up over 100˚.*

I checked on my Bacon supply a couple weeks ago. It looked like I had quite a bit left, but I decided not to take a chance of running out of Bacon before Tomato season ends. Got a fresh belly from one of my butchers, and began the process. Cut one 11 pound, 5 ounce belly into 6 smaller pieces, weighed each piece individually, and weighed out the right amount of Tender Quick for each piece. Rinsed each piece, dried them good with paper towels, and rubbed them good with 1/2 ounce (1 TBS) per pound of belly. Also added about a TBS of brown sugar with each pound of belly. Put each piece in it's own zip-lock bag *(along with any TQ that fell off, because the cure was measured exactly----never throw away any cure that falls off)*, squeezed the extra air out, zipped them shut, and put them in the fridge. I kept the fridge between 37˚ and 38˚ for 9 days, massaging & flipping each bag every day.

On day 9 I removed them from the fridge, rinsed them off in cold water, and soaked them in ice water for 1/2 hour. Then I patted them dry, cut a couple slices, and did a fry test for saltPerfect!
Patted them dry again, laid them out on two smoker racks, not touching each other, sprinkled black pepper, garlic powder, and onion powder on them, and put the racks in the fridge over night.

Next day, preheated my MES 30 to 110˚, put the two racks of belly pieces on the top two positions for about 45 minutes to dry them off a little more. Then I pulled the plug on my MES 30, because I wanted to try to do somewhat close to a "cold-smoke". I had a Prototype A-MAZE-N-Smoker to test, so I loaded it up with Hickory dust, lit it, and stuck it in to the left of the chip drawer. This new AMNS should put out as much smoke lighting one end as my 6 X 6 puts out lighting both ends. We expected it to run about 9 hours or more. It ran nearly 3 hours on the first of three rows, but the second row burned much faster, and jumped through the wall into the third wall. I put that out & continued. End result was 6 1/2 hours of medium heavy smoke---Very very good, but not perfect. I notified Todd, with my report & a few suggestions, and he is taking it from there. He will fix this---He is the man behind that little miracle!

Back to the Bacon:
After 4 hours of smoking, the temperature of the box got up to 129˚ and the meat up to 97˚, so I put a half gallon jug of ice in my water pan to cool it down (trying to cold-smoke). This brought the box temp down to 122˚,  but then it started creeping up again. When it hit 124˚, I put another half gallon of ice in the water pan. That brought the temp of the box down to 108˚. At the end of 6 1/2 hours of smoke, the AMNS Prototype burned out. I left the Bacon in for another 1/2 hour & pulled it. When I pulled it, the box was at 100˚, and the Bacon was at 100˚.

I left it cool a little more, wrapped it in plastic wrap, and put it in the fridge for two days. Then I sliced it all, vacuum packed it, and stuck it in my meat freezer to await their turn with the tomato, lettuce, and toast.

My findings with this Bacon:
I have smoked Bacon to numerous degrees of internal temp. This Bacon was GREAT, but no better or worse than the ones I took to 128˚, 139˚, and 145˚. So I can still say, I don't care where it falls between 100˚ and 145˚----It is ALL GREAT !  Maybe it's just that I love Bacon soooo much!?!?  


Thanks for lookin'

Bearcarver

Enjoy the Qview below:

Belly pieces ready for the cure:








Tender Quick measured out for each piece:







Cure & Brown Sugar and ready for fridge. These are just stacked to carry to the basement fridge.

Lay them flat in the fridge, so the whole piece is in the juice that forms in each bag:







Out of cure:







Salt Test---MMMMmmmmm:







On racks, ready for over night in fridge:







Forming Pellicle.

*Note: Notice my Maverick probes in fridge. The smoker one hanging in air runs from 31˚ to 43˚. *

*The meat probe is in the bottle of water, and reads 37˚ and 38˚. Any fluctuation causes me to adjust.*







Loading up the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER & lighting it up:







After 2 1/4 hours:







Bottle of frozen water (AKA Ice):







After 4 hours, cooling her down:







Out of the smoker:







All sliced up:







Vacuum packed for freezing:







"BLT Neat" (Take a bite--Pop a cherry, Take a bite--Pop a cherry)







That's All Folks !


----------



## meateater

Thats the best looking BLT Ive seen. Nice job.


----------



## beer-b-q

Hey Bear, What are the dimensions of the prototype AMNS.  Looks to be 6X12 from here...

Nice looking Bacon too...  * INVISA*


----------



## Bearcarver

meateater said:


> Thats the best looking BLT Ive seen. Nice job.


Thanks Meateater, I knew you'd like it!

Bear


 


Beer-B-Q said:


> Hey Bear, What are the dimensions of the prototype AMNS.  Looks to be 6X12 from here...
> 
> Nice looking Bacon too...  * INVISA*


Thanks Paul.

That's close! Pretty good eye.

It's 5" X 11"---Fits to the left of MES 30 chip drawer, on the bars. There's only about 5 3/8" space to the left of the chip drawer.

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q

Looks to be putting out plenty of smoke...


----------



## tjohnson

Nice Bacon My Friend!

The Bacon Gods have blessed you with success!!

Todd


----------



## ellymae

That's an awesome pictorial - Thanks!


----------



## ak1

Wow! That's fantastic looking bacon Bear!

Thanks for posting the recipe.


----------



## caveman

Dangit Bear!!!!!!  Everytime you do Bacon, I have to buy a new keyboard.  Hell man, I am just gonna have to keep my bib with me all the time.  Even at work.  I don't care anymore what they say.  The bacon shots are killing me Bear!!


----------



## cheapchalee

Very nice looking bacon.  Looks like a lot of people favor the tenderquick over other cures.

Chalee


----------



## Bearcarver

Beer-B-Q said:


> Looks to be putting out plenty of smoke...


I call it "medium/heavy". It really is a nice amount of smoke-----It's also 1 1/2" high, instead of 1".

Bear


TJohnson said:


> Nice Bacon My Friend!
> 
> The Bacon Gods have blessed you with success!!
> 
> Todd


The Bacon Gods & your little contraption---The "A-MAZE-N-SMOKER" !

Thanks Todd,

Bear

 


ellymae said:


> That's an awesome pictorial - Thanks!


Thanks Elly,

Bear

 


AK1 said:


> Wow! That's fantastic looking bacon Bear!
> 
> Thanks for posting the recipe.


Thank You AK1

Hey, are you related to AK47 ? (couldn't resist that one) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear

 


Caveman said:


> Dangit Bear!!!!!!  Everytime you do Bacon, I have to buy a new keyboard.  Hell man, I am just gonna have to keep my bib with me all the time.  Even at work.  I don't care anymore what they say.  The bacon shots are killing me Bear!!


Thanks Cavey,

Isn't Bacon a beautiful thing? And my tomatoes are really starting to come in now too !!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

CheapChalee said:


> Very nice looking bacon.  Looks like a lot of people favor the tenderquick over other cures.
> 
> Chalee


Thanks Chalee,

Just off the top of my head, I would guess that more people on this forum use the other cures that are out there than TQ, but I love using TQ. There is less chance of screwing up with TQ. If you use too much cure, it would be too salty to eat. I would also think it's easier to evenly distribute 12 1/2 ounces of TQ on 25 pounds of meat (dry cure), than it is to distribute 1 ounce of the other cure evenly over 25 pounds. I started with TQ---everything has turned out perfect---I stick with a winner.

Thanks again,

Bearcarver


----------



## fishwrestler

Nice looking bacon,
Bear how did you get the golden color, I got the smoke flavor but not much color in my first try with bacon this weekend.

Robert


----------



## deltadude

What's the $$ numbers on making bacon, cost to make make is it comparable to store bacon?  I understand the satisfaction of making something that you and others can appreciate, (i.e. home made cake vs store bought),   We go through 4 or 5 lbs of bacon a month, how much to make 20lbs and freeze most of it until needed?


----------



## fftwarren

deltadude said:


> What's the $$ numbers on making bacon, cost to make make is it comparable to store bacon?  I understand the satisfaction of making something that you and others can appreciate, (i.e. home made cake vs store bought),   We go through 4 or 5 lbs of bacon a month, how much to make 20lbs and freeze most of it until needed?


where I live the pork belly ranges from 1.79-1.99 per pound then your spices and cure. i buy the bacon kit for around $8 and thatll do 25 lbs


----------



## fishwrestler

I paid

$20.00 for an 8 lb skin off belly.

$ 3.20  for cure for the 8 lbs of meat. $10.00 for enough cure to do 25 lbs

$7.00 one package of apple wood chips

$30.20 total for 8 lbs , got about 7 lbs after curing and smoking

$2.34 a pound

Fletchers Bacon on line $13.18 a lb

Mountain Smokehouse Chipotle Southwestern Smoked Bacon - $12.48 a lb.

Broadbents Hickory Smoked Bacon  $10.25 a lb

I think it is well worth the price of making my own 

Just my opinion 

Robert


----------



## pineywoods

It looks awesome and a great pictorial along with it


----------



## old poi dog

Bear,

Great coloring on the bacon there...I also like the idea of cooling down your smoker with ice that is frozen in  its own container....Keeps everything neat and minimizes water spillage from the  waterpan.   I tried smoking at low temps last week and was in the same ball park as you were.  I will try cooling with bottled ice next round.


----------



## Bearcarver

deltadude said:


> What's the $$ numbers on making bacon, cost to make make is it comparable to store bacon?  I understand the satisfaction of making something that you and others can appreciate, (i.e. home made cake vs store bought),   We go through 4 or 5 lbs of bacon a month, how much to make 20lbs and freeze most of it until needed?


Delta,

I have paid less than $2 per pound all the way up to $3 per pound for belly without the rind.

I don't use Hi Mt----It is a waste of money, and is no better than my own simple mix, plus I had to soak Hi Mt for hours, and I don't have to with mine.

I pay about $2.50 for a 2 pound bag of Tender Quick-----That's enough to cure 64 pounds of Bacon, at 1/2 ounce (1 TBS) per pound of meat.

So 64 pounds of my home made Bacon would cost between $130 and $195, not counting brown sugar, pepper, garlic powder & onion powder, and fuel for smoker.

That would bring 20 pounds to cost between $40 and $60, or $2 to $3 per pound, not counting the things I previously mentioned. Unless you want to count shotgun shells to keep others out of your freezer.

Plus it's not just satisfaction of making something, it's that you really can't stand store bought after eating this stuff.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Fishwrestler said:


> Nice looking bacon,
> Bear how did you get the golden color, I got the smoke flavor but not much color in my first try with bacon this weekend.
> 
> Robert


It must be the smoke. Actually this is the least golden brown I have made. I think a little heat is needed too. Next time I won't put any ice in. Whatever heat I get from the AMNS is going to stay. I don't think the box will get over 140 anyway, so whatever I get I get. I'm betting it will get a lot more color that way too. Then I'll pull it when it gets real dark. I have a lot of leeway, because I have pulled them as low as 100˚ internal, all the way to 145˚, and they were all great. 

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Pineywoods said:


> It looks awesome and a great pictorial along with it


Thanks Piney, yours always look great too!

Bear


----------



## tjohnson

I get a very nice bronze color in the last 1 1/2 - 2 hours, when I run the heat up to about 150* in the smoker.  I kinda look for an internal temp of 120* or so.  This way the fat does not render out.  I don't know if the color actually adds to the flavor.  This is where someone like Piney might know the answer.

Todd


----------



## fishwrestler

thanks for the color on the input. I never did a temp  check on the meat itself. I was able to cold smoke as my smoker box never got above 100 deg and usually ran about 70-80 deg during the 12 hour process,  I did get great smoke flavor jsut not any color so I guess that is still alright.

Robert


----------



## Bearcarver

I was mainly doing a temp check on this one because I was testing a new AMNS. You got the most important part----GREAT smoke flavor. I think it takes both smoke & a little heat to get good color. That would explain why this one, although nice color, did not get as dark as my others. It still tasted great. Hmmmm, I wonder if anybody ever actually made "Bad Bacon". Must be hard to do.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Dutch

Bear-this is such a great "How-to" tutorial that I decided to turn your op into a Wiki.


----------



## shooterrick

Great Job Bear!  Gotta love the bacon.


----------



## scarbelly

Hey Bear I can not beleive I missed this one the first time around. Great post - I just pulled some out of the smoker a couple days ago. Going to slice it tomorrow and seal it up


----------



## patio daddy o

Bear,

Your results are fantastic looking.

I love bacon like most folks but my wife loves the stuff. She actually treats it more like a desert at breakfast.

I have never tried to make bacon before so I had a question.

I understand the Temp. (100 to 145) and you mentioned the time of 6.5 hours. Is the internal Temp. more important then the time and what is the minimum time you would keep the bacon in the smoker?

Thanks in advance for the advice and I really enjoyed the great posting


----------



## rbranstner

Great Job as usual there Bear. I need to replenish my supply of bacon myself coming up soon.


----------



## shoneyboy

This is a great Qview. One of my buddies will brush sugar cane syrup on his bacon to give it a darker color..I have never tried it, but he swears by it and says it doesn't make it too sweat. I have to say, it is what it is and I don't think anyone will turn it down.....Great pictures and thanks for taking the time to give the advice.....SB


----------



## realtorterry

HOLY FRIGGIN' COW BEAR


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks a lot guys!

You all make me feel real good with your nice compliments.

I'm glad I can help others to quit buying that stuff they sell in stores.

Bear


----------



## spec

Wow Bear that looks tastee...

I've been going to some bacon for awhile...now I gttoa


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Spec!

Hey Spec, Did you move to Coffeyville yet?

Bear


----------



## spec

Hey Bear,

I was wondering why only ziplock bags for the cure? does it need some air ,or would a full vacuum be okay?

The reason I ask is  I was talking with my Health dept. guy and He'd rather see me full on Vac. bag it


----------



## spec

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Spec!
> 
> Hey Spec, Did you move to Coffeyville yet?
> 
> Bear


Naw,

I'm snowed in under 2 feet of snow...and it's -14 plus a 30mph wind
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My custom built fire/exhaust hood is being re done...I should be ...well we're plann ing on a grand opening new years eve...


----------



## Bearcarver

spec said:


> Hey Bear,
> 
> I was wondering why only ziplock bags for the cure? does it need some air ,or would a full vacuum be okay?
> 
> The reason I ask is  I was talking with my Health dept. guy and He'd rather see me full on Vac. bag it


No reason to use vac bags for curing---This is dry curing---Some people don't even put it in bags (I would never do that).

I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to vac it, but why bother. Just put it in there with all the cure, squeeze most of the air out, zip it shut, and you're good to go.

The important thing is that they (vac or zip-lock) are clean inside.

If you do use vacuum bags, be careful not to suck up the juice & wreck you machine.

Bear


----------



## spec

Thanks Bear,

I got an Industrial wet vac I ship pickles in 4 mill bags,with all the juice from the jar in them... So the liquid's not a problem, I killed a regular vac. sealer that way a few years back 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I just want to keep my health inspector happy...

I had him out to the house while I was down, (In coffeyville) for some cook out, Kinda nice to have freinds that are keeping an eye on you, and telling you where they are going to bust you for infractions before they do it...

On the other hand it kinda is sucky that I'll have a health inspector eating at my place  fairly often...Giggle giggle


----------



## skully

great job, keep the cures and pics coming for sure


----------



## tyotrain

man that makes me want to some some bacon.. great job


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks guys!

Bear


----------



## ak1

This is all your fault Bear!!!!

A belly in cure after one day. Another 8 days and it will be ready for smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks good already AK1 !

Best answer I have for that one is:

"I've been blamed for a lot worse!"

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## chefrob

Bearcarver said:


> "I've been blamed for a lot worse!"


----------



## Bearcarver

chefrob said:


> .........been in some lineups have ya?


LOL----The small towns around here don't have lineups----not enough people.

I did once have a young Quakertown Cop say he ought to lock me up.

I said, Yeah?---And where would that be?

Even he had to laugh.

Bear


----------



## shellbellc

Bearcarver said:


> LOL----The small towns around here don't have lineups----not enough people.
> 
> I did once have a young Quakertown Cop say he ought to lock me up.
> 
> I said, Yeah?---And where would that be?
> 
> Even he had to laugh.
> 
> Bear


Hey Bear, You know you're not that far from me down here.  Actually my son and husband shoot in a winter trap league and Topton is one of the gun clubs they shoot at, I think that's up by you there...


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

Very nice Bear! Thank you much for taking the time to include all the details...


----------



## Bearcarver

Shellbellc said:


> Hey Bear, You know you're not that far from me down here.  Actually my son and husband shoot in a winter trap league and Topton is one of the gun clubs they shoot at, I think that's up by you there...


My Son shoots someplace around here, but I don't know where.

Topton is real close to here.

We lived in Coopersburg for 10 years, and Macungie for the last 8 years, but the earlier part of my life was all around the Quakertown area, and my Heart will always be in Quakertown/Richlandtown.

I worked on a few Hotel rooftops in Valley Forge/King of Prussia (building cell phone antenna sites).

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Smokin Relaxin Steve said:


> Very nice Bear! Thank you much for taking the time to include all the details...




Thank You Steve !

Bear


----------



## ackman

Hmm...now I am a bit concerned.  I have about 5 pounds of pork bellies that I put into my dry cure a week ago Monday.  I went with these portions from another smoking site:

"The recipie I found and used was as follows:
for 50# of pork belly (adjust according)



1 1/4 lb. of kosher salt
1 lb. of brown sugar
4 oz. oz Tenderquick"

So I basically went with:

1 oz of TQ

2 oz salt

1.6 oz Brown sugar  as I was only going with 5 pounds.

Looks to me you are using massively more TQ than I did.

I plan on sticking them in the smoker on Sat at 190 F and take them to 145 F internal.

Thoughts?

Steve


----------



## Bearcarver

Ackman said:


> Hmm...now I am a bit concerned.  I have about 5 pounds of pork bellies that I put into my dry cure a week ago Monday.  I went with these portions from another smoking site:
> 
> "The recipie I found and used was as follows:
> for 50# of pork belly (adjust according)
> 
> 
> 
> 1 1/4 lb. of kosher salt
> 1 lb. of brown sugar
> 4 oz. oz Tenderquick"
> 
> So I basically went with:
> 
> 1 oz of TQ
> 
> 2 oz salt
> 
> 1.6 oz Brown sugar  as I was only going with 5 pounds.
> 
> Looks to me you are using massively more TQ than I did.
> 
> I plan on sticking them in the smoker on Sat at 190 F and take them to 145 F internal.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Steve


You should use 1 ounce (2 TBS) of TQ for every 2 pounds of whole meat.

5 pounds should get 2 1/2 ounces (5 TBS).

Then you could cold smoke, warm smoke or whatever for many hours, but you would still have to cook them later to 160˚ before eating.

If you only used 1 ounce of TQ with 5 pounds of Belly, you should be OK if you put it in your smoker at 190˚, and take it to 145˚ internal.

Just don't try to cold smoke it, or low and slow it for too many hours.

Also make sure you bake it, or broil it, or fry it before you eat it.

Since it at least has some cure in it, it might still taste like Bacon.

That's all I can think of saying about that right now,

Bear


----------



## ackman

Thanks, I appreciate that.  Was not aware that the TQ impacted the flavor, just assumed it was part of the preservative process.

Steve


----------



## Bearcarver

Ackman said:


> Thanks, I appreciate that.  Was not aware that the TQ impacted the flavor, just assumed it was part of the preservative process.
> 
> Steve


That's not what I meant about tasting like Bacon:

If you don't cure pork, and then smoke it, it will taste like smoke/cooked pork.

If you cure it & smoke it, it will taste like Ham or Bacon.

If you only used 1 ounce of TQ on 5 pounds of belly, and cook it at 190˚ until it is 145˚ internal (like you said), it will be safe to eat if you fry it before eating (like regular Bacon), but I don't know what it will taste like, because you will have only used 40% of the cure that was needed to properly cure it. It will probably taste about 40% like Bacon, and 60% like smoke/cooked pork.

There are hundreds of threads on here about curing Bacon. Check a few out, before getting into trouble. Then ask questions. Everybody on this forum is glad to help.

Bear


----------



## bluto

Not sure how I've missed this thread, thanks Bear, been wanting to try some bacon, your mix looks about the easiest, so I'll give it a go.


----------



## Bearcarver

Bluto said:


> Not sure how I've missed this thread, thanks Bear, been wanting to try some bacon, your mix looks about the easiest, so I'll give it a go.


Thanks Bluto!!

This one is actually more popular:

*Bacon (Extra Smoky)*

*Bear*


----------



## stones

Bacon.jpg



__ stones
__ Dec 18, 2014






Just placed 40 lbs of Pops Brine cured to the smoker.  I let it ride for 30 days in his brine and then rinsed very well, patted dry and left in the fridge for 24 hours on racks to rest.  Now smoking with  the Apple wood on the mazing smoker and the MBS at 140F for 12 hours.  No rendering but some water condensation on the window after 3 hours.

I am planning on an internal of 140F before taking off and wrapping in plastic wrap and resting for 2 days at 39F. 

I did modify and adjust the mix with the addition of maple sugar and a few ounces of Makers Mark for flavor.

This is my first smoke for bacon, and I have a few questions:  Is 12 hours too long at 140 or should I take it down to 100F and let her go?  I am watching for rendering during this whole process and see none so far but also see fair amount of condensation (which I consider as normal) am I correct with my timing and process?  I know that this step is just for the smoke, but, things like pathogens scare me!

Any advise would be greatly appreciated and most welcome!


----------



## Bearcarver

stones said:


> Just placed 40 lbs of Pops Brine cured to the smoker.  I let it ride for 30 days in his brine and then rinsed very well, patted dry and left in the fridge for 24 hours on racks to rest.  Now smoking with  the Apple wood on the mazing smoker and the MBS at 140F for 12 hours.  No rendering but some water condensation on the window after 3 hours.
> 
> I am planning on an internal of 140F before taking off and wrapping in plastic wrap and resting for 2 days at 39F.
> 
> I did modify and adjust the mix with the addition of maple sugar and a few ounces of Makers Mark for flavor.
> 
> This is my first smoke for bacon, and I have a few questions:  Is 12 hours too long at 140 or should I take it down to 100F and let her go?  I am watching for rendering during this whole process and see none so far but also see fair amount of condensation (which I consider as normal) am I correct with my timing and process?  I know that this step is just for the smoke, but, things like pathogens scare me!
> 
> Any advise would be greatly appreciated and most welcome!


I would not shoot for 140° IT.

I would try to hold the smoker temp between 100° and 130°, and give it your 12 hours of light smoke. By then you should have great color & awesome flavor.

You will still have to fry it before eating it, but it will be Awesome!!

This one is easier to follow (Better detail):

*Bacon (Extra Smoky)*

Bear


----------



## beerking

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You AK1
> Hey, are you related to AK47 ? (couldn't resist that one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


Bear,

No one seems to have answered your important question.

Yes, he is related to AK47...he's a "son of a gun."


----------



## stones

Hello Bear,

I'm so sorry it took me so long to reply back, that nasty thing called work had me traveling around the world again.  I really appreciate the quick response, and by following your directions, it came out wonderful!!!  That stuff went quicker than free donuts at a weight watchers meeting.....

I will surely follow the suggestions on your link, since I need to restock after the kids, brother inlaw, wife, random guest, and lord knows who else, raided my freezer while I was gone!!


----------



## Bearcarver

stones said:


> Hello Bear,
> 
> I'm so sorry it took me so long to reply back, that nasty thing called work had me traveling around the world again.  I really appreciate the quick response, and by following your directions, it came out wonderful!!!  That stuff went quicker than free donuts at a weight watchers meeting.....
> 
> I will surely follow the suggestions on your link, since I need to restock after the kids, brother inlaw, wife, random guest, and lord knows who else, raided my freezer while I was gone!!


That's Great, Stones!!

You're hooked now!!

Yup---Doesn't last long with all that help!!!

Bear


----------



## brandonthompson

Has anyone soaked thier bellies after the curing cycle in the fridge? I just wondered as i have had some turn out way to salty.


----------



## Bearcarver

brandonthompson said:


> Has anyone soaked thier bellies after the curing cycle in the fridge? I just wondered as i have had some turn out way to salty.


Yes, One time I used Hi Mountain Cure & Seasoning, and it was much too salty.

You should soak it in water for 2 hours & change the water every half hour. 

Then Fry Test a slice again.

If it's still to salty, repeat the same soaking.

Some say you can slice up a potato into the water, to help draw salt out, but I never tried it, as it was only that one time I ever had anything that was too salty. I have never used Hi Mountain again.

Hope this helps.

Bear


----------



## brandonthompson

Good deal... thanks fella. I wanted to check because with brown sugar cure i have heard that it is not good to soak them after the cur8ng process To remove excess salt.


----------



## bubba watson

Well.... I scored an awesome deal on some pork belly recently(50 pounds). dropped some not so subtle hints and the wife and boys got me an A-maz-N Pellet smoker for my birthday this week. I will certainly be using this guide for part of it. Gonna try a couple of cures and curing methods, but you haven't steered me wrong yet so I gotta try this one!


----------



## Bearcarver

Bubba Watson said:


> Well.... I scored an awesome deal on some pork belly recently(50 pounds). dropped some not so subtle hints and the wife and boys got me an A-maz-N Pellet smoker for my birthday this week. I will certainly be using this guide for part of it. Gonna try a couple of cures and curing methods, but you haven't steered me wrong yet so I gotta try this one!


Sorry I missed this one for so long, Bubba!!

Thank You for those kind words!

Bear


----------



## bubba watson

Just to update ya Bear, I have not done anything with the belly. On June 16 at about 0240 in the morning while on my way home from work I apparently hit a deer while riding my motorcycle.... That bought be a helicopter ride to the trauma center where I had surgery to fix my broken leg. I also have broken ribs, a broken shoulder, and broken vertebrae in my neck and back. After 3 weeks in the hospital I have been home for a week, but am still wheelchair bound for a few more weeks. All that means.... All i can do is stare longingly at my smoker and plan future smokes......


----------



## Bearcarver

Bubba Watson said:


> Just to update ya Bear, I have not done anything with the belly. On June 16 at about 0240 in the morning while on my way home from work I apparently hit a deer while riding my motorcycle.... That bought be a helicopter ride to the trauma center where I had surgery to fix my broken leg. I also have broken ribs, a broken shoulder, and broken vertebrae in my neck and back. After 3 weeks in the hospital I have been home for a week, but am still wheelchair bound for a few more weeks. All that means.... All i can do is stare longingly at my smoker and plan future smokes......


OMG----I'm so sorry to hear that, Bubba. Hopefully everything will be as good as new, and I'm sending Prayers from Macungie to help it along.

As long as you're planning future smokes, you might want to look at this other Bacon Smoke, as I believe it to be my Best Bacon Step by Step:

*Bacon (Extra Smoky)*

Prayers for a Speedy Recovery,

Bear


----------



## rich m

Much thanks for sharing....


----------



## Bearcarver

Rich M said:


> Much thanks for sharing....


And Thank You Too!!

Glad you like it.

Bear


----------



## alexqc

I have a question about smoking bacon.

I just removed my pork belly from the cure this morning. I planned to smoke it tomorrow morning from 5:30 to 13:00.

I was wondering if i could start smoking it tonight at like 23:00 without any heat, and then when i wake up tomorrow morning, i would heat up the smoker a bit to get warm smoke.

The thing that i am really concerned about is tonight's temperature. Its going to be about 40F outside.  Is there going to be some condensation forming on my pork belly?

Thank you for your advice!


----------



## Bearcarver

AlexQc said:


> I have a question about smoking bacon.
> 
> I just removed my pork belly from the cure this morning. I planned to smoke it tomorrow morning from 5:30 to 13:00.
> 
> I was wondering if i could start smoking it tonight at like 23:00 without any heat, and then when i wake up tomorrow morning, i would heat up the smoker a bit to get warm smoke.
> 
> The thing that i am really concerned about is tonight's temperature. Its going to be about 40F outside.  Is there going to be some condensation forming on my pork belly?
> 
> Thank you for your advice!


Well, IMHO the Cold smoking isn't needed if you're going to put those 7 1/2 hours of warm smoke on it tomorrow.

However if you put a fan on it for an hour or two until you have a pellicle (Dry & tacky surface), it shouldn't hurt to cold smoke through the night. Many guys only do Cold Smoke on their Bacon & they love it. 

You should get the pellicle on it either way. I get it by putting it in my meat fridge over night, uncovered, and finish the pellicle in the warm smoker without smoke, before I add the smoke.

Bear


----------



## alexqc

Bearcarver said:


> Well, IMHO the Cold smoking isn't needed if you're going to put those 7 1/2 hours of warm smoke on it tomorrow.
> 
> However if you put a fan on it for an hour or two until you have a pellicle (Dry & tacky surface), it shouldn't hurt to cold smoke through the night. Many guys only do Cold Smoke on their Bacon & they love it.
> 
> You should get the pellicle on it either way. I get it by putting it in my meat fridge over night, uncovered, and finish the pellicle in the warm smoker without smoke, before I add the smoke.
> 
> Bear


Thanks for the advice!

I will only warm smoke then!

I've done some of your step by step recipe and everything turned awesome so far!


----------



## Bearcarver

AlexQc said:


> Thanks for the advice!
> 
> I will only warm smoke then!
> 
> I've done some of your step by step recipe and everything turned awesome so far!


Here's a newer one that might be easier to follow.  It's my personal favorite:

*Bacon (Extra Smoky)*

*Bear*


----------



## travisty

Bearcarver said:


> *I was going to put this in "Cold-Smoking", but my smoker temp got up over 100˚.*
> 
> I checked on my Bacon supply a couple weeks ago. It looked like I had quite a bit left, but I decided not to take a chance of running out of Bacon before Tomato season ends. Got a fresh belly from one of my butchers, and began the process. Cut one 11 pound, 5 ounce belly into 6 smaller pieces, weighed each piece individually, and weighed out the right amount of Tender Quick for each piece. Rinsed each piece, dried them good with paper towels, and rubbed them good with 1/2 ounce (1 TBS) per pound of belly. Also added about a TBS of brown sugar with each pound of belly. Put each piece in it's own zip-lock bag *(along with any TQ that fell off, because the cure was measured exactly----never throw away any cure that falls off)*, squeezed the extra air out, zipped them shut, and put them in the fridge. I kept the fridge between 37˚ and 38˚ for 9 days, massaging & flipping each bag every day.
> 
> On day 9 I removed them from the fridge, rinsed them off in cold water, and soaked them in ice water for 1/2 hour. Then I patted them dry, cut a couple slices, and did a fry test for salt


Hey Bear!

Im planning to use your method for some bacon within 2 weeks or so, but I typically use cure #1 pink salt. if I do the math to get the right amount of pink salt instead of tender quick should I be good to go for this same method? or do you think that I should invest in some tender quick instead?

I think the ratio of pink salt is 1 tsp per 5#, but im sure I have a more scientific weight based measurement in one of my previous posts somewhere. ( @Bearcarver  )


----------



## travisty

Actually I just found this awesome cure calculator from @DiggingDogFarm! :http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124590/universal-cure-calculator

Very helpful.


----------



## gary s

Another one I have visited many times and forgot to leave a point, Sorry.








Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Another one I have visited many times and forgot to leave a point, Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Thanks a Bunch Gary!!

Appreciate it !!

Bear


----------



## cajuncpo

Have never tried making my own bacon, but after looking at the end results from this thread I'm definitely going to try it -- Soon! Have to find somewhere that I can get some pork belly, however. No butcher shops around here where I live. Closest one is about 25 miles north.  I COULD try the local Publix or Winn Dixie, but I'm pretty sure the price would be sky high from them IF they had or could get me any.  Gonna do some foot work and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Bearcarver

CajunCPO said:


> Have never tried making my own bacon, but after looking at the end results from this thread I'm definitely going to try it -- Soon! Have to find somewhere that I can get some pork belly, however. No butcher shops around here where I live. Closest one is about 25 miles north.  I COULD try the local Publix or Winn Dixie, but I'm pretty sure the price would be sky high from them IF they had or could get me any.  Gonna do some foot work and see what I can come up with.


That's Great Chief----Don't give up---Get a Belly.

However I would recommend this Step by Step----It's my favorite:

*Bacon (Extra Smoky)*

Bear


----------



## curtis9

I just got a pork belly tonite and followed your recipe for the cure. My only question is was it ok that the skin was still on the one side? Also would it be ok to leave it cure till next weekend which would be 11 days.


----------



## Bearcarver

Curtis9 said:


> I just got a pork belly tonite and followed your recipe for the cure. My only question is was it ok that the skin was still on the one side? Also would it be ok to leave it cure till next weekend which would be 11 days.


Yes---No problem leaving the skin on. I like to Cure & Smoke it without the skin, because I don't plan on eating the Skin, and I figure no reason to cure & smoke something I'm not going to eat.

However it doesn't hurt anything having the skin on.

I don't know how thick your Belly is, but I'm sure 11 days won't be too long. Be sure to rinse it real good after curing, and give it a Salt-Fry Test before smoking it, just in case it has a little extra salt flavor.

Bear


----------



## cajuncpo

Got me some belly yesterday. Cheapest I could find was $3.69/lb at a local butcher. Since the meat is frozen solid I had them cut me 1-lb pieces +/- a few ounces. Can't really get going on the curing until my scale gets here. So in the meantime I'm just going to leave it all in the freezer. I'm using Prague Powder #1 so I'll use digging dog farms cure calculator to help me figure how much cure, salt, and sugar I need one I CAN get things going. See below. 

What I've figured out for cure for each block of belly:












image.jpeg



__ cajuncpo
__ Mar 6, 2016


----------



## cajuncpo

Is there a particular reason to use an A-MAZE-N Smoker to smoke the belly pieces?  I've got a 30" electric MES Smoker and usually don't have an issue regulating the temperature or the smoke. With the built-in wood chip trays I've found that it's not hard to keep the smoke going at a good rate. Want to do this right - the first time - and not waste $20+ of pork. I know I'm REALLY new at this, but this smoking stuff is fun! Addictive, actually!!


----------



## Bearcarver

CajunCPO said:


> Is there a particular reason to use an A-MAZE-N Smoker to smoke the belly pieces? I've got a 30" electric MES Smoker and usually don't have an issue regulating the temperature or the smoke. With the built-in wood chip trays I've found that it's not hard to keep the smoke going at a good rate. Want to do this right - the first time - and not waste $20+ of pork. I know I'm REALLY new at this, but this smoking stuff is fun! Addictive, actually!!


Most MES users run the AMNPS because you can get up to 11 hours of perfect smoke without touching it.

When you use the MES chip burner, you generally get a variation of smoke amounts between Zero smoke & smoke that is too heavy.

This is not to say that it can't be done, but I quit the headaches of the MES chip burner over 6 years ago, and have enjoyed perfect smoke ever since, with very little effort.

Bear


----------



## cajuncpo

Just ordered me 6x6 A-Maze-N smoker! Y'all convinced me. Thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver

CajunCPO said:


> Just ordered me 6x6 A-Maze-N smoker! Y'all convinced me. Thanks.


Just so you know---The 6 X 6 AMNS is only for Dust (Not Pellets), and not good for Smoker temps much over 200°.

You might want to change your order to a 5 X 8 AMNPS (good for Dust or Pellets & any temp to 275°)

Bear


----------



## cajuncpo

Cntacted them this morning and got things switched out. No problems at all. Great group of people to deal with.


----------



## Bearcarver

CajunCPO said:


> Contacted them this morning and got things switched out. No problems at all. Great group of people to deal with.


That's Great-----That's the best place there is to deal with----Todd is Awesome!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## cajuncpo

Woo Hoo...my scale arrived this afternoon, per my wife. So now I can go home and get my pork belly prepped and start aging it!


----------



## Bearcarver

CajunCPO said:


> Woo Hoo...my scale arrived this afternoon, per my wife. So now I can go home and get my pork belly prepped and start aging it!

















Bear


----------



## cajuncpo

1st batch of bacon done!
Five pounds of bacon after about 8' hours of smoking at 115* to 120*. That A-Maze-N smoker is the bomb!! Meat smells  good. Will test it tomorrow for breakfast. Thanks for all the help. Especially you Bear. 













image.jpeg



__ cajuncpo
__ Mar 19, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver

CajunCPO said:


> 1st batch of bacon done!
> Five pounds of bacon after about 8' hours of smoking at 115* to 120*. That A-Maze-N smoker is the bomb!! Meat smells good. Will test it tomorrow for breakfast. Thanks for all the help. Especially you Bear.


Looks Great Chief!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mighty Tasty!!      
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





For first time Bacon making!!!

Tip:  You might want to make it bigger pieces next time. Makes it easier all around.

Bear


----------



## cajuncpo

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Chief!!:drool
> 
> Mighty Tasty!!      :points: For first time Bacon making!!!
> 
> Tip:  You might want to make it bigger pieces next time. Makes it easier all around.
> 
> 
> Bear


Thanks. I originally had a 5l lb piece they I figured was too big son in if it down. Next time I'll just buy more and keep the pieces larger.


----------



## Bearcarver

CajunCPO said:


> Thanks. I originally had a 5l lb piece they I figured was too big son in if it down. Next time I'll just buy more and keep the pieces larger.


FYI:  I like to cut my bellies into the sizes that will fit nicely into the size Ziplock I'm going to use, and the size pieces that will fit nicely on my MES racks (Leaving room between the pieces for proper air flow through my smoker).

That's what controls the sizes I cut my bellies to.

Bear


----------

